# Miroire: Period instruments and voices is out now, single instruments are available, and the intro offer has started



## OrchestralTools (Aug 13, 2021)

*Introducing: Miroire—period instruments and voices*
A modern sample collection with a historic sound, Miroire includes a collection of period instruments and vocals inspired by an earlier era—all recorded with specialist musicians. Access sounds that reflect another time to build scores for period dramas or fantasy-themed TV shows, films, and games.



Miroire features stylized vocal sounds plus specially prepared instruments to evoke the music of three centuries ago. Singing vowels from 18th century liturgy, the choir offers pure, natural tones with little vibrato. Coloratura legato enables fast ornamentations.

String instruments use gut strings and period bows for warm tonality with complex overtones. Winds made from soft woods and using few mechanics provide a mellow, intimate timbre. And valveless brass instruments deliver a full sound.

Intro offer price: €299 (+VAT)
Regular price €399
Intro offer ends September 16

Find out more about Miroire here: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/miroire

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


_Initial post:

Join us for a special preview on *Wednesday, August 18.*
9am Los Angeles, 6pm Berlin
on our YouTube channel: __https://bit.ly/3gFqA0w_


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 13, 2021)




----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 13, 2021)

Not diggin’ the legato 😝


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 13, 2021)

This Sounds Amazing.


----------



## fiatlux (Aug 13, 2021)

Another library recorded at the edge of silence.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 13, 2021)

Reminds me of el Dia de los Muertos somehow.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Aug 13, 2021)

Mexican library?


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 13, 2021)

In response to Solstice it will be called Equinox.


----------



## RonOrchComp (Aug 13, 2021)

Drumdude2112 said:


> Not diggin’ the power legato 😝


There - fixed it for ya!


----------



## KEM (Aug 13, 2021)

Probably not JXL Strings, but man I really want JXL Strings…


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 13, 2021)

Maybe another Ark Library, this one focusing on the supernatural, and dark side of the Arks. 

:emoji_alien:


----------



## Getsumen (Aug 13, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Maybe another Ark Library, this one focusing on the supernatural, and dark side of the Arks.
> 
> :emoji_alien:


The imagery seems to be different than the arks though. I suppose MA2 was technically the "dark" ark one, although more in the shadowy sense rather than the whole death and fear aspect


----------



## cbdohrn (Aug 13, 2021)

Includes multiple muted articulations.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 13, 2021)

This video gonna drive everyone crazy checking their volume level and headphone/speaker connections!


----------



## constaneum (Aug 13, 2021)

Some kind of horror themed library I guess


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 13, 2021)

Less is more.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 13, 2021)

Maybe this is the funeral procession for the Berlin series?!


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 13, 2021)

Any announcement that isn't Berlin->Sine keeps hope alive for Black Friday sales. Thus I celebrate this teaser.


----------



## lexiaodong (Aug 13, 2021)

Am i deaf?


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 13, 2021)

I think is not one new library for the Metropolis ARK series. The aesthetic is absolutely different.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 14, 2021)

I can’t really identify a lot of the objects on my phone.

obv a skull in the upper left 
A flower in the upper left
A leaf in the center
Some wood (?)
What is the round thing in the upper right?
Is that a bust of somebody in the upper right, looking away or 3/4 view?
What are the brown translucent materials?


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 14, 2021)

Judging from the sound of this video, I think OT might have acquired the rights to N.


----------



## rudi (Aug 14, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> I can’t really identify a lot of the objects on my phone.
> 
> obv a skull in the upper left
> A flower in the upper left
> ...


Let's throw a bit more light onto it


----------



## holywilly (Aug 14, 2021)

I think this library offers infinite numbers of velocity layers, beautifully evolved and recorded at the edge of dystopia.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 14, 2021)

Must be the best Flautando I have heard so far.


----------



## Germain B (Aug 14, 2021)

The Danny Elfman Toolkit ! Yeeah !


----------



## holywilly (Aug 14, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Must be the best Flautando I have heard so far.


And Col Legno Tratto.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 14, 2021)

Oh no...the last thing we need is MORE developers doing the information-free hype campaign.

Maybe I'm in the minority but you can't get me very excited about nothing. Give me something to be excited about!

In the meantime I'm going to tell myself that this is announcing the death of their Kontakt libraries and that all of them are being released in SINE by the end of the month with all bugs fixed!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 14, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> In the meantime I'm going to tell myself that this is announcing the death of their Kontakt libraries and that all of them are being released in SINE by the end of the month with all bugs fixed!


That would be the miracle of the year.


----------



## Evans (Aug 14, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority but you can't get me very excited about nothing. Give me something to be excited about!


Unless you (and many other people) feel that it revolts you enough so that you will no longer buy from such developers, they'll keep doing it. It gets _some_ people excited and likely doesn't completely destroy relationships with others, so it's still net positive for them.

But yeah, I hate it.


----------



## Cass Hansen (Aug 14, 2021)

Re-orchestration of John Cage's 4'33" ( the Atmos version for full effect.)


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 14, 2021)

Did you notice that they wrote "Join us for a special *Preview* " , so it's a preview of something to come, not an actual release of a library on Wednesaday, Aug. 18th .

I wonder if it's the next generation of their SINE player i.e. SINE 2, and the death of the current SINE player.

OH.. and maybe that's why the teaser video has no audio, because it's not a library, it's the next gen SINE player. They usually have audio for an upcoming library in their trailers.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 14, 2021)

Cass Hansen said:


> Re-orchestration of John Cage's 4'33" ( the Atmos version for full effect.)


So you can hear yourself breathing? (Or kids playing in the background?)


----------



## cbdohrn (Aug 14, 2021)

rudi said:


> Let's throw a bit more light onto it


Maybe it's a boutique library of organic remains sampled within the majestic acoustic of a famous abandoned graveyard with exquisite mic positions. Very niche indeed.


----------



## Cass Hansen (Aug 14, 2021)

Soundbed said:


> So you can hear yourself breathing? (Or kids playing in the background?)


_LOL Probably wouldn't hear my breathing though because I would be holding my breath due to the suspense.!!!_


----------



## rudi (Aug 14, 2021)

Maybe some strange Star Wars / Army of the Dead crossover?


----------



## VSriHarsha (Aug 15, 2021)

Is it not the new Sine Player? Or maybe they’re coming up with another efficient Player that they gonna shift the present libraries to this new one? Naa....that’s a load of crap yea that doesn’t make sense but it should be a much more efficient version of Sine.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2021)

Looking forward to tomorrow's preview event. 

I'm optimistic that it is something very exciting, and took a long time, and lots of hard work to develop.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 17, 2021)

We can tell you it's not a SINE update (though one is coming soon). And we promise the special preview will have sound...



We hope to see you there! Make sure you don't miss it: Click here to set a reminder.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 17, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> We can tell you it's not a SINE update (though one is coming soon)


As far as the SINE update, well... You surely redefined the meaning of coming soon. 

Looking forward to watch the special preview of whatever you have to excite us with.


----------



## davidson (Aug 17, 2021)

Subscription service.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 17, 2021)

It would be nice to get an update on the SINE migration of existing libraries, but sounds like that’s not the focus of this preview.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Aug 17, 2021)

At this point, I'd pay an update to get Berlin ported to Sine if it would speed up the process.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 18, 2021)

Less than 30 minutes to go...who's joining?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Waiting, and Ready to watch


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 18, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> It would be nice to get an update on the SINE migration of existing libraries, but sounds like that’s not the focus of this preview.


We posted an update not long ago in this thread on what we're currently working on and when to expect things: https://vi-control.net/community/th...sed-in-sine-format.110688/page-5#post-4878183


----------



## RSK (Aug 18, 2021)

"Old Orchestra." Cool idea, but I'll have to pass.


----------



## ism (Aug 18, 2021)

Wow, this sounds amazing.


----------



## davidson (Aug 18, 2021)

Miroire


A modern sample collection with a historic sound, Miroire includes a collection of period instruments and vocals inspired by an earlier era.




www.orchestraltools.com





@David Kudell Moved on from chiptune have we?


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Aug 18, 2021)

Nice idea and first impressions sound great , but …dunno how much mileage i’d get out of it at this time. (i don’t get called upon to do much baroque lol )


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

@OrchestralTools ,

WOW ! I have been dreaming that a sample developer will make a period/Baroque instrument library for decades, I'm so happy that you finally did it. Congratulations. Really love it 🧡

An instant buy for me. 

Do you have a Harpsichord as well for the Basso Continuo ?

Thank You... Thank You... Thank You.... Thank You ..... Thank You.... !


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

OH.. one more question, where was this Baroque Library recorded in ?


----------



## OT_Tobias (Aug 18, 2021)

Miroire was recorded at Teldex, so it fits beautifully into our range.
I've been aimlessly noodling around with it for hours, it is VERY inspirational.

EDIT: Miroire does not have a harpsichord. We decided against recording another one because we already did two very expansive ones at Teldex for Berlin Harpsichords, which will fit right in.


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 18, 2021)

Sound really nice. Congrats @OrchestralTools


----------



## axb312 (Aug 18, 2021)

OT_Tobias said:


> Miroire was recorded at Teldex, so it fits beautifully into our range.
> I've been aimlessly noodling around with it for hours, it is VERY inspirational.
> 
> EDIT: Miroire does not have a harpsichord. We decided against recording another one because we already did two very expansive ones at Teldex for Berlin Harpsichords, which will fit right in.


Would've been nice with a harpischord and a few small percussion instruments. Complete so to speak - at that price range...

Sounds good though.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Did you include a Harpsichord ?


----------



## Harzmusic (Aug 18, 2021)

Having spent years as a singer in German chamber choirs, this is exactly the choir sound that I have wanted all along. I want to know more about the syllables and the agility of the legatos there before I take the plunge, but this was almost my very first impulse buy in years.

I love the fact that you chose to make this.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Given that Baroque Instruments are normally tuned to a = 415. are the instruments in Miroire tuned to a = 415 ? 

I also have your Harpsichord Library, I guess I can tuned it down to a = 415 .


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

A big Plus for me are the Baroque Strings, Woodwinds, and Brass instruments, they sound so warm, and have that singing-mellow timbre quality compared to their modern counterpart. I'm so happy OT developed this library.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Given that Baroque Instruments are normally tuned to a = 415. are the instruments in Miroire tuned to a = 415 ?
> 
> I also have your Harpsichord Library, I guess I can tuned it down to a = 415 .


We recorded all the instruments in their natural tuning and as this is around a semitone lower compared a=440Hz, we also mapped the instruments a semitone lower. The lowest note on the baroque violins is mapped to Gb2.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Why didn't you include a Harpsichord ?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Aug 18, 2021)

By just loading some staccatos or sustains, you already hear the silky tone and the slightly different intonation which makes them so authentic


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

@Hendrik-Schwarzer ,

Will your current OT Harpsichord library work with Miroire instruments if I tune it down a semi tone ?


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Why didn't you include a Harpsichord ?


They answered above.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

OT_Tobias said:


> Miroire was recorded at Teldex, so it fits beautifully into our range.
> I've been aimlessly noodling around with it for hours, it is VERY inspirational.
> 
> EDIT: Miroire does not have a harpsichord. We decided against recording another one because we already did two very expansive ones at Teldex for Berlin Harpsichords, which will fit right in.


OK.. Thanks, I didn't notice this was posted earlier.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 18, 2021)

FYI @muziksculp 


OT_Tobias said:


> EDIT: Miroire does not have a harpsichord. We decided against recording another one because we already did two very expansive ones at Teldex for Berlin Harpsichords, which will fit right in.


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 18, 2021)

Quick summary - “period instruments and vocals inspired by an earlier era—all recorded with specialist musicians. Access sounds that reflect another time to build scores for period dramas or fantasy-themed TV shows, films, and games“


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 18, 2021)

*Introducing: Miroire—period instruments and voices*
A modern sample collection with a historic sound, Miroire includes a collection of period instruments and vocals inspired by an earlier era—all recorded with specialist musicians. Access sounds that reflect another time to build scores for period dramas or fantasy-themed TV shows, films, and games.



Miroire features stylized vocal sounds plus specially prepared instruments to evoke the music of three centuries ago. Singing vowels from 18th century liturgy, the choir offers pure, natural tones with little vibrato. Coloratura legato enables fast ornamentations.

String instruments use gut strings and period bows for warm tonality with complex overtones. Winds made from soft woods and using few mechanics provide a mellow, intimate timbre. And valveless brass instruments deliver a full sound.

Only €249 (+VAT)
Regular price €399
Pre-order ends September 2

Find out more about Miroire here: orchestraltools.com/store/collections/miroire

Let us know if you have any questions.

Best,

OT


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Being a big Baroque Music fan, this is one of the most exciting library releases for me.

I'm so excited, and happy about this release.

Thank You Orchestral Tools


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Why didn't you include a Harpsichord ?


The sound world we describe with Miroire is inspired by Bach's sacred works with a rather dark character and tone. That's why we decided to also capture a choir within this aesthetics. 

A detailed harpsichord is something we already captured with the "Berlin Harpsichords" collection and we decided to not do this again. Miroire and Berlin Harpsichords is a good fit though as both are recorded at Teldex.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 18, 2021)

serious potential


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> @Hendrik-Schwarzer ,
> 
> Will your current OT Harpsichord library work with Miroire instruments if I tune it down a semi tone ?


Everything you play is tuned in 440Hz and ready to use in combination with any other sample library


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> The sound world we describe with Miroire is inspired by Bach's sacred works with a rather dark character and tone. That's why we decided to also capture a choir within this aesthetics.
> 
> A detailed harpsichord is something we already captured with the "Berlin Harpsichords" collection and we decided to not do this again. Miroire and Berlin Harpsichords is a good fit though as both are recorded at Teldex.


Thanks. I have your Berlin Harpsichord, I will just have to tune it down to make it work with the Miroire instruments.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Thanks. I have your Berlin Harpsichord, I will just have to tune it down to make it work with the Miroire instruments.


There is no down-tuning needed. Both collections are tuned to a=440Hz


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Everything you play is tuned in 440Hz and ready to use in combination with any other sample library


OH.. now that makes it even easier to integrate Miroire. I didn't realize you did that. I thought you left it tuned at 415 . Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## MaxOctane (Aug 18, 2021)

Is this available immediately for download, or else when? The page says "Pre-Order".


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

@Hendrik-Schwarzer ,

Thank You again. You guys made my day


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 18, 2021)

is the Basso Continuo in the string section a Cello or Double Bass?

sorry, learning.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> OH.. now that makes it even easier to integrate Miroire. I didn't realize you did that. I thought you left it tuned at 415 . Thanks for the feedback.


The instruments were played at 415. This translates to half a step lower, so they mapped it half a step lower, that way it lines up with every other library at 440, but it was recorded at 415 tuning


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> The instruments were played at 415. This translates to half a step lower, so they mapped it half a step lower, that way it lines up with every other library at 440, but it was recorded at 415 tuning


So they pitched them up a semitone to 440 although they were recorded at 415 ? 

Since @Hendrik-Schwarzer mentioned I can use their Berlin Harpsichord without the need to tune it down to 415, so out of the box, Miroire Instruments are tuned to 440.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 18, 2021)

MaxOctane said:


> Is this available immediately for download, or else when? The page says "Pre-Order".


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 18, 2021)

Dang that choir legato sounds good...i think anybody would be wise to at least pick up that section for where they need more definition in melismatic choir writing. I'm intrigued by the natural horns and woodwinds made of actual wood too. There's something intriguing about nearly every section


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> So they pitched them up a semitone to 440 although they were recorded at 415 ?
> 
> Since @Hendrik-Schwarzer mentioned I can use their Berlin Harpsichord without the need to tune it down to 415, so out of the box, Miroire Instruments are tuned to 440.


No.

Everyone was tuned to 415. So when they played an A it sounded like a G#. So when they mapped it, they just called that a G#


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> No.
> 
> Everyone was tuned to 415. So when they played a G it sounded like a G#. So when they mapped it, they just called that a G#


No, that is not the way I understand it. G at 415 is a semitone below G at 440, so it is actually a G flat, or F#.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> No, that is not the way I understand it. G at 415 is a semitone below G at 440, so it is actually a G flat, or F#.


I meant A, corrected the original comment. But that's the idea


----------



## PaulieDC (Aug 18, 2021)

rudi said:


> Let's throw a bit more light onto it


The image creeps me out. Watched too many Twilight Zones late at night as a kid. I have enough libraries. Well... until that excellent Berlin Character set and their Muted Brass goes on BF sale, if it does.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

When will Miroire be available for download ?


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Aug 18, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> When will Miroire be available for download ?


Release will be on September 2


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Dang that choir legato sounds good...


If you listen at the end of video (a demo song starts, with choir).
In that demo (first of the two at the end), the male section legato's sound very odd (abrupt not flowing).

So i am not too sure about the legato of the choir yet


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> Release will be on September 2


OK. Thanks. 

Oh.. and Please delight us with the release of some of the Berlin Orchestra series in SINE format. 

This will be the next big reward for many of us OT Berlin Orchestra users. I'm sure the refined SINE version will be amazing.


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 18, 2021)

I do dig the strings though  they sound very good in line with the time era it supposed to represent.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## CT (Aug 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> is the Basso Continuo in the string section a Cello or Double Bass?
> 
> sorry, learning.


Looking at the mics on the continuo patch, it seems to be cello and bassoon. 

Is there a complete list of dynamics and RR information for this library somewhere?


----------



## RogiervG (Aug 18, 2021)

the strings are the highlight of this library.. that's for sure.. the rest, well.. not convinced yet.


----------



## chrisav (Aug 18, 2021)

It's stated pretty clearly on the product page that the basso continuo consists of a double bass, two celli and a bassoon


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 18, 2021)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> There is no down-tuning needed. Both collections are tuned to a=440Hz


But the violins start at Gb instead of G to account for tuning issue, correct?


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> But the violins start at Gb instead of G to account for tuning issue, correct?


Right around 9:55, looks like it


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Aug 18, 2021)

Cool to see the NakedBoards MC-8 make an appearance! Great little fader controller.

Looking forward to checking out the demos and walkthroughs of this. Don't especially need it, but always nice to see a developer doing something unique.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 18, 2021)

chrisav said:


> It's stated pretty clearly on the product page that the basso continuo consists of a double bass, two celli and a bassoon


there it is







this looks really nice.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 18, 2021)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> Cool to see the NakedBoards MC-8 make an appearance! Great little fader controller.
> 
> Looking forward to checking out the demos and walkthroughs of this. Don't especially need it, but always nice to see a developer doing something unique.


I'm still deciding too. I'm not likely to write much baroque music but some of the colors here are really nice even for modern music, and i love the idea of writing like a dark and twisted Handel piece, if the choir can...

.....Handel it


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> I'm still deciding too. I'm not likely to write much baroque music but some of the colors here are really nice even for modern music, and i love the idea of writing like a dark and twisted Handel piece, if the choir can...
> 
> .....Handel it


I won't be writing Baroque era pieces, but I like the density


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Right around 9:55, looks like it



Good catch. It does look like the F#/Gb in the keyboard is visible as having a sample attached to it.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 18, 2021)

From a flexibility standpoint and putting this orchestra to different uses, it would have been nice to have the bassoon and celli separated from the continuo.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> From a flexibility standpoint and putting this orchestra to different uses, it would have been nice to have the bassoon and celli separated from the continuo.


agreed - that would have made this one of them no-brainers.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 18, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> agreed - that would have made this one of them no-brainers.


Better to have separate celli and bassoon than to have second trumpet and second horn. There are other places I would have cut as well before I folded the celli and bassoon into the basso continuo.


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Aug 18, 2021)

As a serious early music nerd, I have wanted a library like this for ages. I'm not sure I can justify the purchase right now but the demos certainly make me want to pick it up, if only just to write something that isn't stern and minor key.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> From a flexibility standpoint and putting this orchestra to different uses, it would have been nice to have the bassoon and celli separated from the continuo.


Yes, I would have loved to use a solo Baroque Cello. Without the other BC instruments.


----------



## CT (Aug 18, 2021)

Ian Dorsch said:


> As a serious early music nerd, I have wanted a library like this for ages. I'm not sure I can justify the purchase right now but the demos certainly make me want to pick it up, if only just to write something that isn't stern and minor key.


Yeah, same for me. I've said on here that I want something like this several times at least! Unfortunately I'm a little wary after Tallinn, and depending on how detailed the sampling is here I might be better served sticking with less specialized libraries that can get in the same ballpark but with more expressivity overall. No doubt that the recorded sounds are gorgeous though.


----------



## Brasart (Aug 18, 2021)

I don't need this library but damn does it sound good, sublime work


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 18, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Yeah, same for me. I've said on here that I want something like this several times at least! Unfortunately I'm a little wary after Tallinn, and depending on how detailed the sampling is here I might be better served sticking with less specialized libraries that can get in the same ballpark but with more expressivity overall. No doubt that the recorded sounds are gorgeous though.


Just curious: what did you end up not liking about Tallinn? The two dynamic layers for the strings?


----------



## CT (Aug 18, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Just curious: what did you end up not liking about Tallinn? The two dynamic layers for the strings?


Ah, don't want to gripe much in this thread, but I generally felt like it was sort of a missed opportunity to really do justice to the great musicians involved as far as what was sampled and the programming. Again though, what's there sounds fantastic.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 18, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Ah, don't want to gripe much in this thread, but I generally felt like it was sort of a missed opportunity to really do justice to the great musicians involved as far as what was sampled and the programming. Again though, what's there sounds fantastic.


I've liked Tallinn quite a lot, especially the strings. It's a limited library to be sure, but so far for me, sensibly so—for me it has some very well defined sweet spots and does things that none of my many other string libraries can do. I'm hopeful Miroire might complement and extend Tallinn, which is one reason I'm disappointed that the celli have been folded into the basso continuo.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

I think I can tweak the Sample Modeling Solo Cello to sound more like a Baroque Cello, and possibly the SWAM 3 Cello as well, that might be one way to overcome the missing Miroire Solo Cello.


----------



## CT (Aug 18, 2021)

It definitely does offer a certain style which nothing else does quite as authentically! I am, as ever, just hugely picky....


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 18, 2021)

Mike T said:


> It definitely does offer a certain style which nothing else does quite as authentically! I am, as ever, just hugely picky....


I have been waiting for a sample developer to make an authentic Baroque orchestral library for over 30 years, finally OT delivers Miroire. I wasn't going to wait a minute longer (Pre-Ordered). If you are into Baroque music, and passionate about the way period instruments sound, I really think getting this library is a no brainer.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 18, 2021)

Mike T said:


> I am, as ever, just hugely picky....


And there's nothing wrong with being picky!


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 18, 2021)

Ideal for scoring the next Carl Dryer film.


----------



## Rudianos (Aug 18, 2021)

Preordered Hands down awesome. I love old instruments played with modern flair. Red Priest, Stary Olsa


----------



## Soundbed (Aug 18, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> i love the idea of writing like a dark and twisted Handel piece, if the choir can...
> 
> .....Handel it


You should be Haydn after that joke. Or at least take it Bach.


----------



## mscp (Aug 18, 2021)

OT being OT (Praise). Nice!


----------



## Alchemedia (Aug 18, 2021)

Sounds from the edge of antiquity.


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 19, 2021)

Suggestions for an individual bass or cello that would match this library?


----------



## holywilly (Aug 19, 2021)

Maybe Solo Cello 2 from VSL, it has silky tone. 
@OrchestralTools Is the walkthrough videos hitting YouTube before Sper 2nd?

I have zero knowledge about the early classical music and I want this library so bad.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 19, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> Suggestions for an individual bass or cello that would match this library?



The Cremona Quartet , being sampled 18thC instruments, should match this no?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2021)

YaniDee said:


> The Cremona Quartet , being sampled 18thC instruments, should match this no?


That's a good suggestion. I forgot about this one. 

Mainly the Cello, but I don't think the Violins will match the Miroire sound. I also doubt that the Cremona Quartet Violins, and Viola used gut Strings, and Period bows when they sampled it. 

Thanks.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2021)

Here is a Bach Cello Suite performed on Baroque Cello, so you compare it to a modern cello.


----------



## Casiquire (Aug 19, 2021)

Since OT already sells their own solo cello and bass, maybe we should open up a new thread outside the commercial section to talk about competing complementary products


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Aug 19, 2021)

I've been keeping an eye out for small, unique library like this for some time

Miroire Solo Instruments would be an amazing follow up.


Casiquire said:


> Since OT already sells their own solo cello and bass, maybe we should open up a new thread outside the commercial section to talk about competing complementary products


Great point


----------



## SupremeFist (Aug 19, 2021)

I think OT missed a trick in not calling this Albion Albinoni, or Albiononi.


----------



## YaniDee (Aug 19, 2021)

Casiquire said:


> Since OT already sells their own solo cello and bass, maybe we should open up a new thread outside the commercial section to talk about competing complementary products


Oops..You're quite right.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 19, 2021)

What's the difference between the strings in Miroire and the ones in Amber (Creative Soundpack)?


----------



## chrisav (Aug 19, 2021)

Different instruments played by different players. Specifically, the Miroire strings have gut strings and old style bows (not quite sure about that difference), played in a style more true to the Baroque tradition. The Amber strings sound, to me at least, like they're more about that rough, up-close and modern sound, fit for a more experimental style of writing.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Aug 19, 2021)

Cheeky OT. Pinching my ideas. One should expect a consultant fee of some sort. 😁






"Historically Informed" orchestral libraries?


I rather liked the BBC's "The Secret of Beethoven's Fifth Symphony," particularly because of John Eliot Gardiner's "period correct" orchestra. I thought the use of true gut strings, hunting horn, etc. was very effective. Has anyone ever tried sampling romantic era orchestras? A strings...




vi-control.net


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Aug 19, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Here is a Bach Cello Suite performed on Baroque Cello, so you compare it to a modern cello.



This is a tricky comparison because one is done in a parlor room and one is done in a wet concert hall.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 19, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> This is a tricky comparison because one is done in a parlor room and one is done in a wet concert hall.


Yes, I agree. I will have to look for another performance on YT.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Aug 19, 2021)

That library sounds FANTASTIC!... But to me, it really needs a volume 2 with the following content:

- Sackbuts
- Cornetto
- Portative wooden organ
- Counter tenor
- Children chamber choir
- Pianoforte

Just sample the Concerto Palatino ensemble! I saw them live, and I had goosebumps all over me. Best live performance ever!



http://www.concertopalatino.com/


----------



## Kirk1701 (Aug 19, 2021)




----------



## holywilly (Aug 19, 2021)

And also Serpent, that would be lovely.


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 20, 2021)

Wow. I'm definitely intrigued. I think one of the main reasons I like film music is, because my parents used to listen to classical music and baroque music a lot. So my style is definitely heavily influenced by it. Not sure if I could ever use it for a project, but I think I'll get it just so I can write a short album for my mother. That woman definitely deserves it (and maybe she will forgive me for not becoming a doctor).


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 26, 2021)

We just released the Miroire walkthrough!



This walkthrough takes you through each section of Miroire: The strings, basso continuo, woodwinds, brass, and choir.

To listen to the audio demos, click here: https://www.orchestraltools.com/store/collections/miroire

Let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## rudi (Aug 26, 2021)

Kirk1701 said:


> Cheeky OT. Pinching my ideas. One should expect a consultant fee of some sort. 😁
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 26, 2021)

rudi said:


>



These are Classical Period Instruments, not Baroque.

Thanks for sharing the YT video.


----------



## jimjazzuk (Aug 26, 2021)

BarOAK


----------



## Drundfunk (Aug 26, 2021)

Well, if I ever get the chance to score "Das Sonntagsmärchen" I'll know what to use. Phenomenal library guys! The sound is one of a kind for sure.


----------



## holywilly (Aug 26, 2021)

All instruments are beautifully sampled, can't wait to get hands on this collection on Sept 2nd!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 26, 2021)

holywilly said:


> All instruments are beautifully sampled, can't wait to get hands on this collection on Sept 2nd!


Congratulations ! 

I'm also patiently waiting for Sept. 2nd to arrive, to get to enjoy this wonderful, and very special library.


----------



## Tempfram (Aug 27, 2021)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> The sound world we describe with Miroire is inspired by Bach's sacred works with a rather dark character and tone.


What about the brighter side of Baroque, like Vivaldi or Telemann?


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 27, 2021)

Tempfram said:


> What about the brighter side of Baroque, like Vivaldi or Telemann?


J. S. Bach has a lot of bright and lively Instrumental music as well.


----------



## Tempfram (Aug 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> J. S. Bach has a lot of bright and lively Instrumental music as well.


Absolutely. But I was basing it off what he said, something about Bach's sacred works and 'darkness'.


----------



## Tempfram (Aug 27, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> From a flexibility standpoint and putting this orchestra to different uses, it would have been nice to have the bassoon and celli separated from the continuo.


A neutral sounding harpsichord would have sufficed if they wouldn't release individual sections. Replacing the harpsichord with the bassoon makes no sense when trying to recreate a typical baroque piece.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 27, 2021)

Tempfram said:


> A neutral sounding harpsichord would have sufficed if they wouldn't release individual sections. Replacing the harpsichord with the bassoon makes no sense when trying to recreate a typical baroque piece.


I want them separated because I don’t really want to recreate a typical baroque piece. But I like the basic sound of instruments and could make use of them. I could make better use of them if I had the basso continuo split up. I’m still quite undecided about this library.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 27, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I could make better use of them if I had the basso continuo split up. I’m still quite undecided about this library.


Yes, that would be very useful.

I remember the Miroire walkthrough showed the option to solo the mic/s for specific instruments of the BC, so it might be possible to just use the Cello, without the other BC Instruments being audible, same for the other BC instruments.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 27, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Yes, that would be very useful.
> 
> I remember the Miroire walkthrough showed the option to solo the mic/s for specific instruments of the BC, so it might be possible to just use the Cello, without the other BC Instruments being audible, same for the other BC instruments.


Only spot mics though, and it’s not clear if you can eliminate the spill. It will be most interesting to hear what folks can do with it once they have the library. But we just don’t know yet.


----------



## MtB1 (Aug 28, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> I want them separated because I don’t really want to recreate a typical baroque piece. But I like the basic sound of instruments and could make use of them. I could make better use of them if I had the basso continuo split up. I’m still quite undecided about this library.


Even for recreation of baroque music it would have been essential to have them separated. You don't always have the need for this really strong b.c. with 4 instruments. And to me the harpsichord would also have been essential for a b.c. section. I surely can use a different harpsichord from whatever library I own but this can be said to other instruments as well. 
Maybe this can be an idea for O.T. or other developer to record and put together just a b.c. section and release it as a new library. If it was done well, I would be interested.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 28, 2021)

MtB1 said:


> Even for recreation of baroque music it would have been essential to have them separated. You don't always have the need for this really strong b.c. with 4 instruments. And to me the harpsichord would also have been essential for a b.c. section. I surely can use a different harpsichord from whatever library I own but this can be said to other instruments as well.
> Maybe this can be an idea for O.T. or other developer to record and put together just a b.c. section and release it as a new library. If it was done well, I would be interested.


It does seem like you can adjust the BC somewhat with the spot mics, so that should give some flexibility to those who want to lighten the BC through the mix. And OT does offer harpsichords that were recorded in Teldex. But if you want the cellos or bassoon as separate instruments to work in a non-baroque setting with the timbre of the instruments, I think you're out of luck, because I doubt what you get out of the spot mics will be sufficient for that. 

I recognize that OT was trying to hit a price point and had to make some economizing decisions, but I admit that I find many of the actual decisions on this library baffling, and judging the library from what we've currently seen of it, I would have made different ones. But we'll see what people say when they actually start working with it.


----------



## MtB1 (Aug 29, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> It does seem like you can adjust the BC somewhat with the spot mics, so that should give some flexibility to those who want to lighten the BC through the mix. And OT does offer harpsichords that were recorded in Teldex. But if you want the cellos or bassoon as separate instruments to work in a non-baroque setting with the timbre of the instruments, I think you're out of luck, because I doubt what you get out of the spot mics will be sufficient for that.
> 
> I recognize that OT was trying to hit a price point and had to make some economizing decisions, but I admit that I find many of the actual decisions on this library baffling, and judging the library from what we've currently seen of it, I would have made different ones. But we'll see what people say when they actually start working with it.


So true and it's understandable that they had to make decisions to not let it get too expensive. But splitting it up into complemantary volumes could have been one solution. Trying to melt stuff down into one library for everything and keeping a not too high price level is a difficult task.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 29, 2021)

MtB1 said:


> So true and it's understandable that they had to make decisions to not let it get too expensive. But splitting it up into complemantary volumes could have been one solution. Trying to melt stuff down into one library for everything and keeping a not too high price level is a difficult task.


Making 3 instruments: bassoon, celli, bass rather than one, would likely have required cutting two other instruments from the collection.


----------



## MtB1 (Aug 29, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Making 3 instruments: bassoon, celli, bass rather than one, would likely have required cutting two other instruments from the collection.


That has been my thought as well. So my suggestion was to make a dedicated b.c. library with separated instruments. But I don't know if there is a need for such things.


----------



## jbuhler (Aug 29, 2021)

MtB1 said:


> That has been my thought as well. So my suggestion was to make a dedicated b.c. library with separated instruments. But I don't know if there is a need for such things.


I would have preferred they skip the choir and get the orchestra right. I would have preferred they skip the winds and get the strings right. The market for baroque strings is much more open than string libraries in general, which is saturated. Whether the market for baroque sounds is a deep enough market to make a successful virtual instrument, I don’t know. I imagine they assessed that making winds and strings as separate libraries wasn’t viable. And the choir was added to make the appeal as wide as possible. But that of course is speculation.


----------



## Hendrik-Schwarzer (Aug 29, 2021)

First of all, thank you all for the feedback, the nice ones and the critical ones as well!
Miroire is intended to be a toolkit of inspiration to give composers access to the sound of the baroque era. It’s designed to be easy to integrate into your workflow without being too academic or too comprehensive about it. Also a very reasonable price point was crucial to us.

I fully understand the point of those who expected a full and complete Baroque Orchestra with all its instruments and articulations in the sense of how we created the Berlin Series e.g. But this wasn’t our aim and concept with Miroire.

Although we didn't include instruments like harpsichords, organ or baroque timpani, because we already have them in other collections. You find a wooden positif organ in Metropolis Ark2, which can be purchased separately and as soon as Berlin Harpsichords and Berlin Percussion are available on the SINE player (which will be the case within the upcoming weeks), you can also get the individual instruments from those collections to fill the gaps of your baroque orchestra. We didn't include them in Miroire fully or as a downscaled version because the OT catalogue is already very modular by design. All those instruments are recorded at Teldex with a similar setup of Microphones, so they will work seamlessly together, despite being from different collections.

It would make things very confusing for the user if several versions of the same instrument and sample content would appear in the single instrument catalogue. Thats why you can get Miroire at this very very attractive price point and be able to expand on it later. We also think many of our customers might already have Berlin Percussion, Metropolis Ark 2 or the Berlin Harpsichords, so they don't need to have the same instruments twice on their system.

-Hendrik


----------



## WinterEmerald (Aug 30, 2021)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> ...Thats why you can get Miroire at this very very attractive price point and be able to expand on it later. We also think many of our customers might already have Berlin Percussion, Metropolis Ark 2 or the Berlin Harpsichords, so they don't need to have the same instruments twice on their system.
> 
> -Hendrik


I have a slight bone to pick regarding Orchestral Tools speaking about "very very attractive" price points.

What would be great is if you ditched the really seedy "price + VAT" display you have on your website. Show us the full price we're going to be paying, which includes your advertisements (where you don't even bother to mention that VAT isn't included, which doesn't make you look super trustworthy). I can't find a single big developer who withholds VAT on their website prices, let alone their actual advertisements. Native Instruments don't do it, Spitfire don't do it, 8Dio don't do it, Impact Soundworks don't do it...I could go on.

'Miroire' is not €249 right now, it's close to €300 with VAT, which as I said before, your advertisements neglect to say, because you just want to draw people in to your website no matter the cost. You're only hurting yourself by doing this, because you believe you're enticing people with these visually lower prices, but then you're going "oh by the way, it's actually this much, sorry!". You'd have zero issues if people knew exactly what they were spending before going through your order process. You guys can make seriously good products, and I am a fan of the work you can produce, but you're a bit dishonest in how you conduct business and it leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth. You charge premium prices, so with that there should be premium conduct (your download servers aren't exactly incredible either for the price we pay). Perhaps have a bit more integrity, because being totally transparent will only help you.


----------



## 8noise (Sep 1, 2021)

WinterEmerald said:


> I have a slight bone to pick regarding Orchestral Tools speaking about "very very attractive" price points.
> 
> What would be great is if you ditched the really seedy "price + VAT" display you have on your website. Show us the full price we're going to be paying, which includes your advertisements (where you don't even bother to mention that VAT isn't included, which doesn't make you look super trustworthy). I can't find a single big developer who withholds VAT on their website prices, let alone their actual advertisements. Native Instruments don't do it, Spitfire don't do it, 8Dio don't do it, Impact Soundworks don't do it...I could go on.
> 
> 'Miroire' is not €249 right now, it's close to €300 with VAT, which as I said before, your advertisements neglect to say, because you just want to draw people in to your website no matter the cost. You're only hurting yourself by doing this, because you believe you're enticing people with these visually lower prices, but then you're going "oh by the way, it's actually this much, sorry!". You'd have zero issues if people knew exactly what they were spending before going through your order process. You guys can make seriously good products, and I am a fan of the work you can produce, but you're a bit dishonest in how you conduct business and it leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth. You charge premium prices, so with that there should be premium conduct (your download servers aren't exactly incredible either for the price we pay). Perhaps have a bit more integrity, because being totally transparent will only help you.


I don't agree. OT Sells worldwide. The price is 249€. Taxes are taxes. If you (like me) live in Europe...well... ask your government.

IMHO there is nothing dishonest or seedy about advertising prices in that way, but I find deeply dishonest the way in which European governments try to hide taxes inside prices.

By the way, I'm on the fence with miroire and my only doubt about it is if I can afford 300€ instead of 249€.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2021)

WinterEmerald said:


> I have a slight bone to pick regarding Orchestral Tools speaking about "very very attractive" price points.
> 
> What would be great is if you ditched the really seedy "price + VAT" display you have on your website. Show us the full price we're going to be paying, which includes your advertisements (where you don't even bother to mention that VAT isn't included, which doesn't make you look super trustworthy). I can't find a single big developer who withholds VAT on their website prices, let alone their actual advertisements. Native Instruments don't do it, Spitfire don't do it, 8Dio don't do it, Impact Soundworks don't do it...I could go on.
> 
> 'Miroire' is not €249 right now, it's close to €300 with VAT, which as I said before, your advertisements neglect to say, because you just want to draw people in to your website no matter the cost. You're only hurting yourself by doing this, because you believe you're enticing people with these visually lower prices, but then you're going "oh by the way, it's actually this much, sorry!". You'd have zero issues if people knew exactly what they were spending before going through your order process. You guys can make seriously good products, and I am a fan of the work you can produce, but you're a bit dishonest in how you conduct business and it leaves a bit of a bad taste in my mouth. You charge premium prices, so with that there should be premium conduct (your download servers aren't exactly incredible either for the price we pay). Perhaps have a bit more integrity, because being totally transparent will only help you.


Interesting. We Americans are completely used to never seeing sales taxes on price. 299.99 999.99 ooohhh dont forget the taxes. One lovely thing about these international ... No taxes and no VAT! SO I did pay 249 Euro!


----------



## chrisav (Sep 1, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Interesting. We Americans are completely used to never seeing sales taxes on price. 299.99 999.99 ooohhh dont forget the taxes. One lovely thing about these international ... No taxes and no VAT! SO I did pay 249 Euro!


Two years have passed since I last was in the US and I'm still in shock over how even items in a normal store had hidden sales tax 😂


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 1, 2021)

chrisav said:


> Two years have passed since I last was in the US and I'm still in shock over how even items in a normal store had hidden sales tax 😂


normal store?

hidden sales tax?

?


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 1, 2021)

Zoot_Rollo said:


> normal store?
> 
> hidden sales tax?
> 
> ?


the commentary is that when you shop here in America they do not include the sales tax. So if you were unfamiliar with this you would be surprised that you will be charged 7-12% more depending on location. In the Philippines I was amazed that their posted price even with a 99 was the actual price. I ended up getting many 1 peso pieces of relative no value as change LOL.


----------



## WinterEmerald (Sep 1, 2021)

8noise said:


> I don't agree. OT Sells worldwide. The price is 249€. Taxes are taxes. If you (like me) live in Europe...well... ask your government.
> 
> IMHO there is nothing dishonest or seedy about advertising prices in that way, but I find deeply dishonest the way in which European governments try to hide taxes inside prices.
> 
> By the way, I'm on the fence with miroire and my only doubt about it is if I can afford 300€ instead of 249€.


So do the companies I mentioned (selling worldwide), and the many many I haven't, and they show the full price; I just don't think this argument stands. I would bet money (VAT included) that this is a decision purely to visually look cheaper, but it has a huge price to your look, in my view. I simply can't understand how you don't feel Miroire advertising something as €249 without mentioning the VAT isn't included isn't dishonest. It's an outright lie, and they can't possibly say "we expect you to realise VAT is separate" when, once again, no other huge company in the same field does. 
Yes, the American market are used to this and I get that tax can differ state to state, but the world market doesn't just focus around them, and this ad is not aimed towards Americans, otherwise the price would be advertised in USD. 

This is a simple "Hey look how cheap this is! Actually, now you're on a website, it's actually this much, but you're here already so..."


----------



## rrichard63 (Sep 1, 2021)

Please move the discussion of value added and sales taxes to:



https://vi-control.net/community/threads/value-added-vat-and-sales-taxes.113926/



Thanks!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2021)

What is the number of Violins, and Viola players in Miroire ?

EDIT : OK. I found the answer in the walkthrough video. *4 vlns, 3 vlas. *


----------



## Zoot_Rollo (Sep 2, 2021)

offer extended


----------



## Baronvonheadless (Sep 2, 2021)

Ok so it's pretty sick, still sifting through it but ironically some of my favorite stuff are the inspired combinations that are collection only. Just sound so good.

Everything sounds pretty stellar honestly. Messing with the mics right now finding my favorite combinations but honestly the custom close and tree etc settings sound great too. 

Quick question, Ive noticed this sometimes on Junkie XL as well....

But how come I'm getting these weird bass heavy white noises like its overloading? This is with the custom mic set up, and a mastering plugin on my stereo bus. Do I just have the track too loud?

Anyone else get these sounds with orchestra tools?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 2, 2021)

Hi everyone. You noticed already, and many of you probably already got the newsletter announcing this, but for completion's sake: Miroire is now available for download!

So if you pre-ordered, fire up your SINEplayer and start downloading. Thanks to all pre-orderers for your trust!

And if you don't own Miroire yet, you'll be pleased to hear that although the pre-order offer is over, we've started the intro pricing, so the collection is available for €299 instead of €399 until September 16.

Also, now that it's out, you can opt to buy single instruments from the collection.

Have fun with Miroire, and please share your baroque-inspired pieces - it's always great to hear what you all create with these instruments.

Very best wishes,

OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 2, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> But how come I'm getting these weird bass heavy white noises like its overloading? This is with the custom mic set up, and a mastering plugin on my stereo bus. Do I just have the track too loud?
> 
> Anyone else get these sounds with orchestra tools?


That sounds weird - maybe Tobias and his team can help? [email protected]


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 2, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Ok so it's pretty sick, still sifting through it but ironically some of my favorite stuff are the inspired combinations that are collection only. Just sound so good.


Yeah! I stayed up an extra half hour last night (and it was already 2:30AM) playing with the combination.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 2, 2021)

Baronvonheadless said:


> Ok so it's pretty sick, still sifting through it but ironically some of my favorite stuff are the inspired combinations that are collection only. Just sound so good.
> 
> Everything sounds pretty stellar honestly. Messing with the mics right now finding my favorite combinations but honestly the custom close and tree etc settings sound great too.
> 
> ...


Sounds like it's Baroque. Hopefully you will be able to fix the issue.


----------



## MaxOctane (Sep 2, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Sounds like it's Baroque. Hopefully you will be able to fix the issue.


If it ain't rococo, don't fix it.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 2, 2021)

Good job Orchestral Tools. Just wrapped up download - very tight! Keep it up!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 2, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Good job Orchestral Tools. Just wrapped up download - very tight! Keep it up!


Same here. The tone is pure magic.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 2, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Same here. The tone is pure magic.


That Basso Continuo! This is like savoring fine whiskey


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 2, 2021)

With this library, Orchestral Tools has finally sampled the sounds that were in my head for decades.


----------



## Casiquire (Sep 2, 2021)

Wow I'm very encouraged by the reactions


----------



## holywilly (Sep 2, 2021)

Holy smoke! This collection is the best sampling ever! The release tails aren't insanely long as Berlin Series and yet capture the signature ambience of Teldex Scoring Stage; OT also offers spot mics for each player, which are truly awesome!


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 2, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Holy smoke! This collection is the best sampling ever! The release tails aren't insanely long as Berlin Series and yet capture the signature ambience of Teldex Scoring Stage; OT also offers spot mics for each player, which are truly awesome!


yes! thanks for pointing out. Those spots change the nature of the experience ensemble dramatically!


----------



## tim727 (Sep 6, 2021)

Does the intro price offer affect only the overall library price or the individual instruments as well? I'm only interested in the choirs and see that they are each currently 49 euros. Will that price go up on the 16th just as the overall library price will, or will it remain the same?


----------



## OrchestralTools (Sep 6, 2021)

tim727 said:


> Does the intro price offer affect only the overall library price or the individual instruments as well? I'm only interested in the choirs and see that they are each currently 49 euros. Will that price go up on the 16th just as the overall library price will, or will it remain the same?


Hi Tim - the single instrument prices are unaffected by any offers, so the choirs won't change price when the offer ends.


----------



## szczaw (Sep 6, 2021)

Prototype cleaned up and more developed.
View attachment Miroire.mp3


----------



## tim727 (Sep 6, 2021)

OrchestralTools said:


> Hi Tim - the single instrument prices are unaffected by any offers, so the choirs won't change price when the offer ends.


Thank you!


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 6, 2021)

Hendrik-Schwarzer said:


> First of all, thank you all for the feedback, the nice ones and the critical ones as well!
> Miroire is intended to be a toolkit of inspiration to give composers access to the sound of the baroque era. It’s designed to be easy to integrate into your workflow without being too academic or too comprehensive about it. Also a very reasonable price point was crucial to us.
> 
> I fully understand the point of those who expected a full and complete Baroque Orchestra with all its instruments and articulations in the sense of how we created the Berlin Series e.g. But this wasn’t our aim and concept with Miroire.
> ...


Hendrick,

I still think you need to release a volume 2 with those instruments:
- Sackbuts
- Cornetto
- Portative wooden organ
- Baroque counter tenor 
- Children baroque choir
- Pianoforte

You have started something bigger than life, now it's time to complete the mission!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Hendrick,
> 
> I still think you need to release a volume 2 with those instruments:
> - Sackbuts
> ...


Add this to that list :

- Solo Baroque Violin
- Solo Baroque Viola
- Solo Baroque Cello
- Solo Viola Da Gamba


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 6, 2021)

Verdict: Miroire CAN'T be a One Shot. There is a monster out there who needs feeding.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> Verdict: Miroire CAN'T be a One Shot. There is a monster out there who needs feeding.



YES !


----------



## holywilly (Sep 6, 2021)

Viola Da Gamba is definitely a MUST!


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2021)

holywilly said:


> Viola Da Gamba is definitely a MUST!


Yes Sir. 

And as far as I'm concerned, not a single developer has done a good job on making a VDGamba Library. 

I hope OT will be up to the challenge, it's not the easiest string instrument to emulate via samples.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 6, 2021)

Cinesamples already mastered the Viola Da Gamba


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 6, 2021)

Actually, there is easily room for three different releases.
-Miroire 1: Bach
-Miroire 2: Handel
-Miroire 3: Gabrieli


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> Cinesamples already mastered the Viola Da Gamba


Not for me. Unless I missed a killer demo.


----------



## Rudianos (Sep 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Not for me. Unless I missed a killer demo.


hmmm ... picked it up in the last holiday sale. Great Tone ... full vibrato control ... trills pizz tremolo ... legato contol ... great UI ... Makes for a flexible solo instrument. I will make you a demo. But its on a list


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 6, 2021)

Rudianos said:


> hmmm ... picked it up in the last holiday sale. Great Tone ... full vibrato control ... trills pizz tremolo ... legato contol ... great UI ... Makes for a flexible solo instrument. I will make you a demo. But its on a list


This is a truly wonderful library... You don't have to justify yourself.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2021)

Let's not forget this is the Commercial section of the Forum. Let's keep this focused on OT products. 

We can discuss the CS-Viola Da Gamba in the Sample Talk section of the forum.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Sep 6, 2021)

muziksculp said:


> Let's not forget this is the Commercial section of the Forum. Let's keep this focused on OT products.
> 
> We can discuss the CS-Viola Da Gamba in the Sample Talk section of the forum.


We are 100% focused on OT Miroire, and people are asking for a Viola da Gamba. This is 100% on topic.


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 6, 2021)

Robo Rivard said:


> We are 100% focused on OT Miroire, and people are asking for a Viola da Gamba. This is 100% on topic.


I understand, but not when we are discussing another developer's library. (CineSamples). 

I created a new thread to discuss their V-Da Gamba in the Sample Talk section.


----------



## hispaniconumen (Sep 8, 2021)

I am about to buy it, but I would like to know if those who already have it have been able to find out if playing with the microphones is it possible to isolate the double bass or the cellos a bit or to be able to almost cancel the bassoon? otherwise I think it would be a setback, not being able to use the cellos alone is a bit pointless....


----------

